# Religious fights in Giza



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

Today here, at Haram street, Giza, there was a religious fight, became political. Police gas and shooted on the ppl, there are victims, the journalists from Al Jazeera was arested. What will be after elections this friday...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope there are no deaths... why does religion always bring conflict


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Police and Christians clash in Egypt over church


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's a Reuters video on the clashes, Unfortunately a 19 year old died

http://uk.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=164258928


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooops.!!! What do we have here...??

Policemen throwing rocks at protesters....????? 

I always thunk it was supposed to be the other way around......










This is from Maktoub.com....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Oooops.!!! What do we have here...??
> 
> Policemen throwing rocks at protesters....?????
> 
> ...



Well rocks are better than bullets... just ask all those poor Sudanese they shot here a few years ago


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well.........

Let’s just say that it’s not just the police who’s been throwing rocks as it's obvious in the picture posted by Whiskey96, but at least it was only the police who did have guns!!

And what happened to the rubber bullets that are used in situations like this?! I guess they ran out of that so they had to use their ammo! And what the Hell is it all about?! A bloody building! LOL!!!!

What was really funny was the officials’ “comments” though........The governor was saying that he’s “Not aware of ANY casualties among the Copts” while a security official who was standing few feet away said that at least 20 Copts were injured and one was dead 

As a Copt I’m not THAT pissed off though, it’s not the first time sh!t like this happens, but at least ONLY one person got killed, and this time it’s not the Copts that need to prove that they’re being treated like sh!t in here, the “government” that keeps talking about how “perfect” things are for everyone in here, specially the Copts, proved it this time 

Let’s just hope that they don’t accuse one of the +90 detained Copts of shooting that guy! Just to spice things up a bit!

*** *** **** :s


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

It should to happen every Five years before elections. Last happened in 2005 at Alexandria, Moharram Bek area. It was very big and many injures and damages were happened.

I found this stuff artificial.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

seawind77 said:


> It should to happen every Five years before elections. Last happened in 2005 at Alexandria, Moharram Bek area. It was very big and many injures and damages were happened.
> 
> I found this stuff artificial.


Yes, the Omraneya “situation” probably got worse cause of the “elections”, each and every Copt in Egypt is aware of that!!

However it would be “understandable” when a candidate pays people money or give away free gifts to earn their votes, people are starving after all! But what I can not understand is the sick mentality that anyone who’s abusing Copts to win more votes got, or the sick mentality that would give his/her vote for someone who’s abusing people! For bloody Christ’s sake just opposing building a bloody church should make those idiots ashamed! Specially when they’re singing “We’re all Egyptians” 24/7! Mind you shooting people while praying then lying and saying that the Copts attacked first!

And not just that! But for few days after that the “police” been arresting ANY Coptic male walking anywhere!! Yup!! I bet they been looking for the guy who shot the victims!!!

Besides, even if that “incident” happened right before the “elections”, many other incidents happened while there was no elections whatsoever! Last Christmas eve was ONE of those!

On another note, and as expected, the forensics, and considering the "second" victim that passed away couple days ago in a hospital, stated that “The victim was shot from a close range (4 meters to be specific) by a “local made” shot gun!!!! So my guess was right after all, one of the poor detainees will be accused of shooting the guy!

The guy just died couple days ago and the report is there telling how he died and probably who shot him, in the mean while, the + 160 detained Copts never been examined by any forensics for at least 3 days to report their injuries!!!! Their lawyers were not allowed to witness the interrogations either!! I can only wonder why’s that!!!! 

And the DA office literally did ART in reading the “law” and the “constitution” trying to figure out every possible accusation for all the Coptic detainees, fine, no problem, it’s their job after all! But how come they never even did half that work when the last Christmas’ shooters were arrested?!

As I said before, I’m not that pissed off this time, fewer victims, Copts had to prove nothing, and what’s really more important?! Copts FINALLY stopped being so bloody negative about the sh!t that’s thrown on their way!

Oh and by the way, the death toll is NOT 2 deaths, that’s just what the media is allowed to tell!


----------

